
The way Americans pay for college is a mess. Here's how to fix it. - nickb
http://www.slate.com/id/2212534/
======
holdenpage
I agree whole heartedly (trust me on this) but even if it is a better system
it will never be implemented.

Be a cold day in H*ll when it is

I am depressed to pay for college :/

~~~
timcederman
Why?

The HELP system (renamed from HECS just for the hell of a 'fitting' acronym)
in Australia works great.

